# comanche plow



## dieselone (Sep 28, 2006)

looking to buy a used complete plow, for a comanche pickup, i believe a cherokee will also work, any leads much appreciated, thanks, i am on east coast


----------



## StorksAuto (Sep 17, 2006)

Where at in the East Coast?


----------

